# venison



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

There must be hundreds of ways to fix venison, but the only way my wife will eat it was served to us last night. Our host slow cooked deer steak in a skillet and just as the steak was done he smothered the steaks while still cooking with mushroom soup. Let it simmer a few more minutes in the soup and serve. Now, I won't have to give away my deer anymore.

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

We make it in a skillet. Flour it and fry it in butter to medium rare. Then make gravy out of whats left in the pan.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Undead said:


> We make it in a skillet. Flour it and fry it in butter to medium rare. Then make gravy out of whats left in the pan.


We have a winner folks. I love venison prepared this way.


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> How slow?? And idea of the cooking temp?


Sorry Stone. The cook didn't say. Just said slow. She also used a cast iron skillet, but don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes sir I've had it that way before. You can also take a roast and put it in the slow cooker with water halfway up the roast. Cook until the meat falls apart. Drain the water and add mushroom soup or bbq sauce. You also can't go wrong with marinating steaks in italian dressing and throw em on the grill. One thing with deer is if you think its done get the meat off the heat. Its so lean it will continue to cook when u take it off the grill. Its very easy to overcook venison.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

One trick is instead of cooking in water as listed above, cover most of the roast with regular coca cola and cook it that way. The acid in the coke will help to break down the tough parts of the roast and reduce the gamey flavor of wild meat. Then the roast can either be shredded for BBQ sandwiches, or prepared as a stew or whatever.

This is how I prepare all the beavertail that I trap. Most folks at the office don't even realize it isn't beef!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you can also use cream of chicken soup instead of mushroom for those people like me that don't like mushrooms in or on anything.......... :no:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope, in my opinion...free food is EAT AT YOUR OWN RISK!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

4Cody4 said:


> Nope, in my opinion...free food is EAT AT YOUR OWN RISK! :wink:


That's good, cause I would rather eat beavertail first and find out after. If you say it is good eatin, I would try it out, but sometimes knowing what it is ahead of time can scare people off.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A10hunter said:


> That's good, cause I would rather eat beavertail first and find out after. If you say it is good eatin, I would try it out, but sometimes knowing what it is ahead of time can scare people off.


boy you're right about that. feed my X and her family Rocky Mountain Oysters one Sunday and did not tell them what it was until after the meal ended, never did hear the end of that, it was even brought up during the divorce hearing a couple of years later


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey blugrass, fix this for the wife and you'll have another hit, found it on the Deer & Deer Hunting website:

Venison Carne Asada Tacos by Jason Pinheiro

1-2 lbs venison, thinly sliced

1 lime

1 orange

1/4 tsp cumin

Chef Merito Steak & Meat or your favorite Carne Asada seasoning

1 white onion, sliced into rings

Sprinkle the carne asada seasoning and cumin evenly over both sides of the thinly sliced (or gently pounded) venison and pat it into the meat.* Throw all the meat into a large resealable plastic bag along with the sliced onion rings. Squeeze the juice of the lime and orange into the bag with the meat and onions.** Seal the bag, removing as much air as possible, and work it around to make sure the juice has a chance to marinate all the meat.*** Remove the meat and onions from the bag and put on a hot grill.**** Cook for two minutes or so on each side. After you remove the meat from the grill, chop with a cleaver into bite sized pieces or slice into strips. Quickly warm tortillas on the grill, and serve the meat with the grilled onions, chopped white onion, cilantro and a hit of lime juice.

Editor's notes: * Dry the meat with paper towels or a towel first so the seasoning doesn't run off ** Before cutting your lime and orange, roll it on a counter firmly but not too hard under your palm to help release the juice from the pulp. You'll get more juice this way. *** If you have more time, seal this with a FoodSaver sealing bag system and let it marinate for a few hours for more intense flavors. You also could do this a day before and then remove the seasoned meat and onions from the fridge before cooking.


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> Hey blugrass, fix this for the wife and you'll have another hit, found it on the Deer & Deer Hunting website:
> 
> Venison Carne Asada Tacos by Jason Pinheiro
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm no cook, but I'll run this by my neighbor. She is always trying new ways to fix venison.

Did you vote, or can you?


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

220swift said:


> boy you're right about that. feed my X and her family Rocky Mountain Oysters one Sunday and did not tell them what it was until after the meal ended, never did hear the end of that, it was even brought up during the divorce hearing a couple of years later


Dang man, I would have been pissed to the max too. You must have done a good job preparing them, but they ain't hand rolled beef meatballs that my nana makes Italian style then they ain't going in my mouth. Had to be a good laugh for you during the divorce hearing :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try cooking it in your crockpot with onions and garlic salt And pepper, I like to use some fajita seasoning too. Pull the meat out when it's almost falling apart and put it in a skillet with more onions and some chiles and brown the meat just a touch (until the onions are clear and just start to Carmelize this mAkes awesome fajitas so have some guacamole and pico (salsa) and sour cream ready with your tortillas. Keep all the broth you cooked the meat in and drop some half inch cubes of cheddar cheese in and stir until the cheese just starts to melt. Ladle It up in a bowl. It's called "cauldo de queso" Cheese soup. It's one of my favorites. 
Everything gets used. You can save the broth for a second meal or make the soup with the fajitas


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A10hunter said:


> Dang man, I would have been pissed to the max too. You must have done a good job preparing them, but they ain't hand rolled beef meatballs that my nana makes Italian style then they ain't going in my mouth. Had to be a good laugh for you during the divorce hearing :roflmao:


yea, the judge wanted an explanation of what she meant by mountain oysters, I replied calf nuts, that didn't help my case at all.

I battered them and deep fried and told her family they were beef tenderloin cubes.......O well....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Try cooking it in your crockpot with onions and garlic salt And pepper, I like to use some fajita seasoning too. Pull the meat out when it's almost falling apart and put it in a skillet with more onions and some chiles and brown the meat just a touch (until the onions are clear and just start to Carmelize this mAkes awesome fajitas so have some guacamole and pico (salsa) and sour cream ready with your tortillas. Keep all the broth you cooked the meat in and drop some half inch cubes of cheddar cheese in and stir until the cheese just starts to melt. Ladle It up in a bowl. It's called "cauldo de queso" Cheese soup. It's one of my favorites.
> Everything gets used. You can save the broth for a second meal or make the soup with the fajitas


man that sounds great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll love this with the elk you're gonna have. If you have a local Mexican market get some fresh tortillas.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Good stuff Swift, but I am surprised that the Judge didn't know what they were.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You'll love this with the elk you're gonna have. If you have a local Mexican market get some fresh tortillas.


as of right now my elk hunt has been delayed until the end of this month.........don't ask!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A10hunter said:


> Good stuff Swift, but I am surprised that the Judge didn't know what they were.


I think the judge was messing with her at the time and then I opened my mouth........


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

:glutton: he probably ate his fair share of them.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Summer Sausage and Jerky other wise bacon wrapped onion and pepper stuffed marinaded (experiment with your favorite dressing)and slow cooked on the grill. I aint never had to throw any deer meat out yet!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

careful SG you'll wet yourself.............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Weeeeeeee! THE KING OF SAUSAGE......is BACK!!!! Weeeeeeeeee!!!


Coming to a smoker in my back yard soon!!!!! No napkins included!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you won't NEED napkins, you'll just eat your fingers when the sausage is gone....................


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL !!!!


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Undead said:


> We make it in a skillet. Flour it and fry it in butter to medium rare. Then make gravy out of whats left in the pan.


 You sir know how to munch on deer!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Provost!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

You guys have made me hungry and I just ate about 1 1/2 hr ago :glutton:


----------

